# RetroRaidGilde ?



## ChrisM1988 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle Buffis!
Ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wen nicht bitte ich um Entschunldigung.

Mich würde es mal interessieren ob jemand Lust hätte eine eine Art "RetroRaidGilde" ins Leben zu rufen.

Folgende Kriterien währen dafür erforderlich : - Lvl 60+ Horde Char auf dem Server Krag'jin
                                                                     (egal ob Twink oder Main)
                                                                   - Zuverlässige Teilname an fest vereinbarten 
                                                                     Raidterminen
                                                                   - Echtes Interresse am "alten" Raidcontent


Vorstellbar währe ein "RetroRaidTag" alle 1-2 Wochen an dem man sich mit Vorliebe um Raids wie MC , ZA , Hyjal usw widmen könnte. Auch Nax o.ä. die mit WotLK "retro" werden könnte man am Leben halten

So nun ist eure Meinung gefragt würde euch sowetwas gefallen ? Und würdet ihr mitmachen ?

MfG Chris


Tante Edith möchte darauf hinweisen das Kommentare und auch konstruktive Kritik gern gesehen und gewünscht ist Flames und dergleichen allerdings nicht.


----------



## Flipmode (11. Dezember 2008)

Also.
Ich könnte dir die Gilde enoy the past auf dem server KJ ans herzlegen das sind auch retro raider wennst lust hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (11. Dezember 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Also.
> Ich könnte dir die Gilde enoy the past auf dem server KJ ans herzlegen das sind auch retro raider wennst lust hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hätte schon gern ne eigene Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn alle Stricke reisen würd ich das als mittelfristige Lösung akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so oder so danke für den Tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt mir grade das die auf Kil'jaeden sind Öö ich bin aber auf Krag'jin von daher bringt mir das nich soo viel aber trotzdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (12. Dezember 2008)

~push~


----------



## ChrisM1988 (14. Februar 2009)

~nochmal push~


----------



## Pereace2010 (15. Februar 2009)

hmmm also ich könnte mir überlegen an deinem Projekt teilzunehmen. Wie ich das richtig verstanden habe meinst du mit 60+ Chars auch Leute mit Level 80 Chars. Das wiederum find ich nicht so top ^^. Ich denke da eher an einen Account der nur für maximal Stufe 60 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (15. Februar 2009)

Dafür braucht man mit 80er Chars nicht unbedingt 40 Mann für zb Ony oder MC und laut meiner erfahrung machen die Raids auch so spass (ja ich weis es fehlt die Herrausfoderung aber ich finde in Zeiten wie diesen sollte man auch Kompromisse eingehen)

Tante Edith würde die Idee super finden wenn man auch pro Raid ein paar Leute einfach mal so mitnimmt einfach um den Leuten die "alten Sachen" mal zu zeigen. Auserdem meinte sie grade das es ja hauptsächlich um den Spass geht ein paar 80er hin oder her.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (5. April 2009)

Aller guten Dinge sind 3 ich ~push~ nochmal^^


----------

